# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How do i insert target line

## keith666

I am trying to insert a target line into a basic bar graph.
I have figures which will give me a standard bar graph and want to insert a line which will run from left to right across the data.

Similar to inserting a trendline but am unsure how to insert this type.

I am running Xl 2007

Thanks

----------


## greg7468

Hi, I am no expert but for this I use a Line-Column graph which is in the custom graph tab where you choose the type of graph you want.

I then create another series with the target values in.

----------


## keith666

Thanks for the reply but there is no "custom" tab in 2007 ( or at least i cant find it).

Any help appreciated.

cheers

----------


## greg7468

Hi, sorry about that I am in 2003 and would have thought 07 was similar.

See here for 07 help

----------


## Andy Pope

No combination charts provided via the UI.

Instead just create a chart with 2 series. Select 1 of the series and change the chart type.

The examples are in 2003 but the techniques still apply.
http://www.andypope.info/charts/averageline.htm

----------


## keith666

Thanks for all the info, have managed to apply a target to my charts.
One further question.....is it possible to extend the line to reach the far left and right areas of the chart?

Thanks

----------


## Andy Pope

Which method of adding a datum line did you use?

----------


## keith666

Thanks for the reply.
I have 2 columns, 1 with data and the second with the target figure.
When a bar chart produced i changed the target column to a line giving one set of data as a bar and the other the target line.

The attached chart is a basic version of what i will eventually compile and would like the target line to extend to the full area of chart if possible.

Hope this is of some help and thanks for the assistance.

----------


## Andy Pope

Move the line to the secondary axis.
Add secondary X axis
Uncheck Crosses between categories for the Secondary X axis
Delete secondary Y axis


I left this final step out so you could see the axis,

Format secondary X axis to not show line, tick labels, tick marks.

----------


## keith666

Andy, thanks for the info but i am getting slightly lost.....
Can't seem to follow the instructions, is it possible to lay out the instructions so any luddite like myself can easily follow?

Sorry to be a pain about this, i really appreciate the time taken here.

thanks

----------


## Andy Pope

See attached for details

----------


## keith666

Thanks for the extensive reply Andy, I think I have finally mastered the chart.
The options in 2007 are slightly different but going ok so far.

Thanks for all the help.

cheers

----------


## Andy Pope

Doh!

Sorry, I forgot you were asking about xl2007. 

If still stuck post back and I will repost tomorrow with appropriate instructions.

----------


## keith666

Thanks again for the reply andy, if it is at all possible is there any chance of a similar guide with detail of 2007?
Was losing the track on "how to add scondary axis"

Thanks again for the advice and time spent on this.

Cheers

----------


## Andy Pope

Here you go

----------


## keith666

Andy Thanks very much for all the help on this.

Am now (hopefully) up to speed, thanks for the time on this "small" issue.

cheers

----------


## oniete1997

This was very useful in solving the problem I was having with this, excellent explanation.

----------


## dasarp.muthu

I see those articles for excel 2003

Could you please help me how to set the target line end to end in a bar chart - excel 2007

Regards
Muthukumar. R

----------


## arlu1201

Muthukumar,

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------

